# River in a forest...



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

NM and CO are more desert than rainforest, so its slim pickens compared to Oregon. Think higher alpine areas like upper roaring fork, upper animas, and upper everywhere else. If you can live with cottonwood 'forests', there is plenty.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Just not really our thing up hear, unless you are in a yak or pak raft dodging down fall at high elevation. Would be pretty sweet to boat someplace like that though!


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

You need to go to Oregon and Washington.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

Or east of the Mississippi


----------



## GreenWall (Oct 20, 2015)

Better come back to Oregon.My first middle fork of the Salmon trip I was expecting all this grand scenery. Afterwards I decided I really don't need to go to Idaho anymore, it was just kind of barren like the deschutes I prefer the hundreds of unknown tree covered nasty creek runs out here. I see pictures of Colorado river boating and it looks like big flat lakes with dirty water.


----------



## GreenWall (Oct 20, 2015)

Couple of my early spring runs.


----------



## GreenWall (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

The Piedra is pretty close to NM. It's forested once you get down in there.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Piedra could be a good call.

You definitely wouldn't like it down hear Greenwall, totally sucks, so don't put in for any lottery's.

River that is almost more sediment then water, with whole trees surfing in holes, Giant Rock slides, and flash floods trying to rip the place apart, can certainly be an acquired taste, with a rather muddy flavor to it.

Still love the Crystal clear forested runs though, I'll take as many different rivers as I can get, run as many as I can before I'm sediment!


----------



## Mopdog (Apr 24, 2014)

North Idaho. Moyie river.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

GreenWall said:


> I see pictures of Colorado river boating and it looks like big flat lakes with dirty water.


For the NRS/Lopro crowd that is painfully true.

But those of us with light weight welded aluminum frames have access to some great Class 4-5 Creeks. Certainly not as green and lush as the PNW
but also not as gloomy.

I have been fortunate to have boated in Idaho/Montana and the PNW as well as Colorado and Arizona and realize every area has its benefits.

P.S. - those Colorado flat lakes (locally they are called rivers) don't have dirty water, they "sandy" water.


----------



## GreenWall (Oct 20, 2015)

I actually would like to see some interesting cat boat runs in Colorado if anyone has pictures. I know Montana has a few but haven't boated there. 
Sand! I am used to leaning over the boat and taking a drink lol.


----------



## GreenWall (Oct 20, 2015)

Mopdog said:


> North Idaho. Moyie river.


Not bad there, you were photobombed by a fish though!


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Near you ,checkout the upr Pecos.It is like the Piedra .It ain't Oregon,but the slopes are heavily forested ,not like most stuff in New Mex...it is 3+ semi creeky with some wood issues...AW said it was 379 yesterday.That is runnable but may be a gauge malfunction...AW and Southwest Paddler have write ups of the run...


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

How about the Blue River (Upper or Lower)?

-AH


----------



## teletoes (Apr 16, 2005)

Northgate Canyon... Kinda sorta...


----------



## GreenWall (Oct 20, 2015)

teletoes said:


> Northgate Canyon... Kinda sorta...


Looks nice there


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

*Creeks with Trees*

Definitely Piedra.
Upper Animas from Silverton.
Upper Dolores on Memorial Day weekend, if it flows.
Parts of Mamma Chama to El Vado.
Chama Wilderness section.
East Fork San Juan (Kayak).
San Miguel.
Parts of Gila when it runs.

Many more kayak only creeks: Bailey, Vallecito,...


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Gunnison above the town of Gunnison. Taylor. North Platte around Saratoga. Not gonna find a rain forest, but they're a lot closer to you than Oregon.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## stewart242 (Sep 18, 2015)

GreenWall said:


> Couple of my early spring runs.
> View attachment 11009


That first picture you posted is a beaut! What river was that? The second looks like the Chetco??

There was a small river in Oregon - North Fork Smith or main Smith River near Reedsport (Umpqua tributary) - I've wanted to try for years. Definitely a small boat river.


----------



## stewart242 (Sep 18, 2015)

teletoes said:


> Northgate Canyon... Kinda sorta...


Nice! Thanks!


----------



## stewart242 (Sep 18, 2015)

LSB said:


> The Piedra is pretty close to NM. It's forested once you get down in there.


The Piedra, thanks! I'll definitely be watching flows for that one!


----------



## GreenWall (Oct 20, 2015)

stewart242 said:


> That first picture you posted is a beaut! What river was that? The second looks like the Chetco??
> 
> There was a small river in Oregon - North Fork Smith or main Smith River near Reedsport (Umpqua tributary) - I've wanted to try for years. Definitely a small boat river.


Your banging around in the neighborhood! I use to run the chetco before it was made into a Facebook destination, last time I was there all kinds of people hiking in. I have a few other runs that no one runs, atv ride up the mountain and drop in on a couple of them.
That first picture rapid is called Giraffes Back


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

stewart242 said:


> That first picture you posted is a beaut! What river was that? The second looks like the Chetco??
> 
> There was a small river in Oregon - North Fork Smith or main Smith River near Reedsport (Umpqua tributary) - I've wanted to try for years. Definitely a small boat river.


are you thinking of the Smith river? By Gasquet, CA (not far from Grants Pass, OR) ? beautiful river. one of my favorites.


----------



## GreenWall (Oct 20, 2015)

PhilipJFry said:


> are you thinking of the Smith river? By Gasquet, CA (not far from Grants Pass, OR) ? beautiful river. one of my favorites.


Nope thats the other Smith,we are talking about the secret Smith. Ca Smith is nice, I have a relative that does shuttle there and has a house on the river


----------



## WillVolpert (Apr 16, 2008)

Two ultra secret runs in the Rogue Valley.


----------



## stewart242 (Sep 18, 2015)

Osseous said:


> Gunnison above the town of Gunnison. Taylor. North Platte around Saratoga. Not gonna find a rain forest, but they're a lot closer to you than Oregon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


Awesome, thanks for the heads-up! There are some real beats' there!









(Gunnison River)











(Taylor River)









(North Platte)











(Encampment River)


----------



## stewart242 (Sep 18, 2015)

PhilipJFry said:


> are you thinking of the Smith river? By Gasquet, CA (not far from Grants Pass, OR) ? beautiful river. one of my favorites.


Like Greenwall was saying, it's a different Smith River. The river itself has not much more than a trickle in the summer time, but in the rainy season it'll fill-up very nicely and looks like it could be a good run in places.


----------



## stewart242 (Sep 18, 2015)

GreenWall said:


> Your banging around in the neighborhood! I use to run the chetco before it was made into a Facebook destination, last time I was there all kinds of people hiking in. I have a few other runs that no one runs, atv ride up the mountain and drop in on a couple of them.
> That first picture rapid is called Giraffes Back


I'd love to do the Chetco! For now it'll have to be vicarious:

Kayaking the Chetco

Going UPSTREAM on the wild Chetco, and down again


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

GreenWall said:


> I use to run the chetco before it was made into a Facebook destination, last time I was there all kinds of people hiking in


I am interested 
What year did you first run it?
What year were you last there?
Where did you put in?
What craft did you use?


----------



## GreenWall (Oct 20, 2015)

shappattack said:


> I am interested
> What year did you first run it?
> What year were you last there?
> Where did you put in?
> What craft did you use?


Up to tincup and go down the the barn with the pond to put in with the cat.
And then I have my packy also, tons of different runs to do up there if you know what roads to take. Trail along the whole river all the way up to box canyon.Its another backyard river. Was just there 2 months ago steelhead fishing put in with the raft way above the bridge crossing


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

GreenWall said:


> Up to tincup and go down the the barn with the pond to put in with the cat.
> And then I have my packy also, tons of different runs to do up there if you know what roads to take. Trail along the whole river all the way up to box canyon.Its another backyard river. Was just there 2 months ago steelhead fishing put in with the raft way above the bridge crossing
> View attachment 11033


What year did you first run the upper Chetco and starting from where? and what did you use for a craft your first time down? Have you ever paddled down starting from Carter Creek or Slide Creek?


----------



## GreenWall (Oct 20, 2015)

shappattack said:


> What year did you first run the upper Chetco and starting from where? and what did you use for a craft your first time down? Have you ever paddled down starting from Carter Creek or Slide Creek?


I am not familiar with the names of the creeks,I learned the roads and trails to get to where I float from people who live down there. I have never looked at a map of it. I have never been all the way through from the 199 side if that's what you are asking. My paddling skills are nowhere near my rowing skills. I will find some pics from a trip.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

about what year did you first run the upper chetco and in what craft?


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

GreenWall said:


> I am not familiar with the names of the creeks,I learned the roads and trails to get to where I float from people who live down there. I have never looked at a map of it. I have never been all the way through from the 199 side if that's what you are asking. My paddling skills are nowhere near my rowing skills. I will find some pics from a trip.


No worries, I was trying to see what you did there. I happen to know a considerable amount about the upper Chetco having done a lot of research then running it down from Carter Creek a few years ago. I only wanted to point that that the way you come across in a lot of posts is that you are the man, and especially know about everything in SW Oregon, and where there long before most other peeps. The Chetco is relatively in your backyard, yet you don't know about 2 major putin locations on real Upper Chetco. Tincup area is really only the last lower part of the upper Chetco. Lots of folks are doing lots of interesting stuff you may or may not know about right in your own backyard. Even old time river runners learn something new probably every year. I know I do and I have been boating in Oregon longer than you. This isn't a dick measure contest about who has done what and when, or for how long. Just to point out no one knows everything. Once you know everything there is to know it is time to depart the earth I suppose. The bummer is you have a lot to contribute I think, but the good information gets lost in the delivery of the message. 
Peace.


----------



## stewart242 (Sep 18, 2015)

Rojo said:


> Definitely Piedra.
> Upper Animas from Silverton.
> Upper Dolores on Memorial Day weekend, if it flows.
> Parts of Mamma Chama to El Vado.
> ...


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Denny Mo (Jun 13, 2011)

Go a bit further north where the North Platte leaves Colorado and enters Wyoming. Not as narrow as your photo but a beautiful riparian corridor i the high desert. Both easy and class III sections



stewart242 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I live in New Mexico and don't mind driving into Colorado to go boating. Lately I've been looking for a river, nothing too difficult necessarily, that's covered over by trees. Something like this:
> 
> ...


----------



## stewart242 (Sep 18, 2015)

Denny Mo said:


> Go a bit further north where the North Platte leaves Colorado and enters Wyoming. Not as narrow as your photo but a beautiful riparian corridor i the high desert. Both easy and class III sections


That looks great! And from what I can tell, no permit needed either!


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

No permit- but a very short season until it bones out.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

